# Greetings from North Dakota



## Uncle Levi (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello Everyone!
Hope to have a great time here and learn a lot from all of you!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk, were glad your here!


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT!
Nice to see another from ND.

Mitch


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## bowtech4 (Nov 30, 2006)

hey levi welcome to AT... where at up north are you from?


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome Levi, From South Dakota


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Welcome Levi!*

From a FIGHTIN' Sioux! Little cold up there??? 

:mg: 

Not missing that-

Enjoy yourself...This is a great site!

Carter


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Uncle Levi. Have fun here.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Glad to see all these North Dakota folks here.


----------



## bowtech4 (Nov 30, 2006)

Tim Roberts said:


> :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Uncle Levi. Have fun here.


hey tim I might be seein ya sometime soon. Moving to new zealand and australia for a little bit.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

